# Boric acid for tear staining



## iheartbisou

I've read that some people use Boric acid (carefully) to get rid of tear stains as it kills yeast.

But isn't this the same boric acid that is used to kill roaches?! 
Boric Acid at Walgreens

I'm not dealing with any tear staining problems, just confused/wondering if this is the same boric acid? Do people use this still or is this outdated?


----------



## lorraine

Same stuff - lots of uses - see under medicinal here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boric_acid
It is an old fashioned remedy for eye and ear problems and perfectly safe for dogs in the correct dosage. It is often an ingredient in eye cleaning products such as: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...mp;pcatid=18563 (click on more information) 

ETA I use a cotton pad soaked in human eye wash to clear out my dogs' early morning crusties. I don't deliberately wash their eyes with it but I know it will be OK if some gets in the eye.


----------



## almitra

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 10 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849484


> I've read that some people use Boric acid (carefully) to get rid of tear stains as it kills yeast.
> 
> But isn't this the same boric acid that is used to kill roaches?!
> Boric Acid at Walgreens
> 
> I'm not dealing with any tear staining problems, just confused/wondering if this is the same boric acid? Do people use this still or is this outdated?[/B]


My grandfather used a boric acid solution daily for his eyes---kept them quite healthy and comfortable he said. Dunno about a little Malt....... :confused1:


----------



## iheartbisou

Interesting..thank you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I know a lot of people who use human eye wash on their Malts to keep their eyes free of debris and soothed use Fresh Eyes Collyrium because it does have Boric Acid in it. I also know that as a child, when we found a litter of kittens whose eyes were all matted and crusted shut, the vet told us to wash their eyes with a boric acid solution that we mixed up ourselves. Being a child, I don't remember how we made the solution.


----------



## inchiapas

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 10 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849566


> I know a lot of people who use human eye wash on their Malts to keep their eyes free of debris and soothed use Fresh Eyes Collyrium because it does have Boric Acid in it. I also know that as a child, when we found a litter of kittens whose eyes were all matted and crusted shut, the vet told us to wash their eyes with a boric acid solution that we mixed up ourselves. Being a child, I don't remember how we made the solution.[/B]


I'll definitely add this to the daily routine.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Nov 10 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849612


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 10 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849566





> I know a lot of people who use human eye wash on their Malts to keep their eyes free of debris and soothed use Fresh Eyes Collyrium because it does have Boric Acid in it. I also know that as a child, when we found a litter of kittens whose eyes were all matted and crusted shut, the vet told us to wash their eyes with a boric acid solution that we mixed up ourselves. Being a child, I don't remember how we made the solution.[/B]


I'll definitely add this to the daily routine.Thanks for the tip.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use Bausch & Lomb Collyrium eye wash to clean our Malts' eyes daily. I do on occasion use boric acid powder for the stain on facial hair but you do have to be careful that they don't ingest it as it's poisonous if eaten.


----------



## fach

I too use human eye wash every morning to clean Dixie's eyes.


----------



## nekkidfish

Here's what my breeder says on this:

"The best thing to do is keep the area clean and dry. Use a mixture of corn starch and Boric acid on the area just under the inner corner of the eye being careful not to get in the eye. Use a comb to coat all hair. Brush hair affected the opposite way that it grows."

When I go visit, I am going to get her to show me how to mix it and use it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Tina

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 10 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849484


> I've read that some people use Boric acid (carefully) to get rid of tear stains as it kills yeast.
> 
> But isn't this the same boric acid that is used to kill roaches?!
> Boric Acid at Walgreens
> 
> I'm not dealing with any tear staining problems, just confused/wondering if this is the same boric acid? Do people use this still or is this outdated?[/B]


For the "people" boric acid, at Walgreens, you ask for it at the Pharmacy counter.

Tina


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 11 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849679


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 10 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849484





> I've read that some people use Boric acid (carefully) to get rid of tear stains as it kills yeast.
> 
> But isn't this the same boric acid that is used to kill roaches?!
> Boric Acid at Walgreens
> 
> I'm not dealing with any tear staining problems, just confused/wondering if this is the same boric acid? Do people use this still or is this outdated?[/B]


For the "people" boric acid, at Walgreens, you ask for it at the Pharmacy counter.

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ah- thank you. I just had really strange feelings about buying the roach killer boric acid if I had to buy some. Plus I don't think I'd want that in my suitcase either.. (when I come to the US in January..I'm stocking up on things).


----------



## Starsmom

Does anyone use DimondEye for tear stains any more??


----------



## ledege6

nekkidfish said:


> Here's what my breeder says on this:
> 
> "The best thing to do is keep the area clean and dry. Use a mixture of corn starch and Boric acid on the area just under the inner corner of the eye being careful not to get in the eye. Use a comb to coat all hair. Brush hair affected the opposite way that it grows."
> 
> When I go visit, I am going to get her to show me how to mix it and use it.
> 
> HUGz! Jules
> acid staining raleigh


I tried many products on my shih tsu to get rid of the rust tearing staining on her face. After a vet check and treatment for a suspected yeast and bacterial infections in the tear ducts; the staining did not go away. I read in a blog about using contact lens cleaner to wash the face of your dog to minimize tearing stains. I tried it with some amazing results. It didn't get rid of the staining 100% but minimized the staining dramatically to a faint skew. I would give it a passing grade of 90%.

I'm blogging this to help pet owners who have the same issues with their pets. The products out are so expensive and from what I experienced , not effective. I bought Bausch and Lomb BIO TRUE ( corrects PH and kills 99.9 % Germs) at Walmart for $10 bucks. The solution has lasted me months now, verses treatments that cost $30 a month. This solution has boric acid which is thought to break down the tearing deposits. I wash my shih tsu face with it daily and use a flea comb to brush out the tearing debris around the eye. I literally spray her face and flush out her eyes with it. You would think she would hate it, but she sits there and acts refreshed after it's all over. Bio True tested and is Shih Tsu approved.









I hope this information helps







I also give her bottled water too to eliminate excessive minerals from our water source.


----------



## mss

I did not think that was supposed to be put directly into the eye.


----------



## mss

Hmm, I guess I forgot to save my editing. I added that I have not worn contact lenses for decades, literally, so I don't know about that specific product.


----------



## maddysmom

mss said:


> Hmm, I guess I forgot to save my editing. I added that I have not worn contact lenses for decades, literally, so I don't know about that specific product.


You can use Bausch + Lomb eye relief which is their eye WASH.
WHAT Ledege6 is using is a lens cleaner, not an eye wash 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## mss

Yes, Maddysmom, I agree with that, and in my contacts-wearing day, a lens cleaner would have been dangerous! I am not sure about current products. The one she mentioned supposedly is multi-purpose for humans but an article I found from the UK says it can be irritating and worse, so be careful. 

I would really ask a vet before trying it directly in the eye of my pet. Our pets can not tell us when their vision gets blurry due to a bad reaction!


----------



## maddysmom

mss said:


> Yes, Maddysmom, I agree with that, and in my contacts-wearing day, a lens cleaner would have been dangerous! I am not sure about current products. The one she mentioned supposedly is multi-purpose for humans but an article I found from the UK says it can be irritating and worse, so be careful.
> 
> I would really ask a vet before trying it directly in the eye of my pet. Our pets can not tell us when their vision gets blurry due to a bad reaction!


I looked up the product for the lens cleaner L6 is using, and no where on the package does it say it can be used in the eye. It is not what it‘s meant to be used for.


----------

